# Somebody Buy This Before I Do!!!



## partsguy (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm cash strapped at the moment, but TEMPTATION has never been so strong. This mint condition bike still has the original Dayton, Ohio license plate, AND the original Schwinn and Huffy dealer tag on the seat tube. The chrome is flawless. Even the headlight is perfect!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-196...206267?hash=item43ea35d8bb:g:EvsAAOSw~OVWzMXv


----------



## bricycle (Feb 24, 2016)

I personally don't care for these, BUT I have to admit, this is a sweet one!!!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 24, 2016)

I've seen this style of Huffy quite a bit ('64-'67 were all similar). This is the NICEST men's model by far. It's even nicer than my '65!


----------



## thatonejohn (Feb 24, 2016)

Looks like it was dropping acid out of the headlight...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Tires are too narrow and its too new for me but if you like that kind of thing its a nice one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Feb 24, 2016)

Buy it!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 24, 2016)

thatonejohn said:


> Looks like it was dropping acid out of the headlight...




I don't see a drop?


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2016)

I think it will top out around $275


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2016)

I say throw in a bid, at the last second, and cross your fingers. That is a clean one!


----------



## thatonejohn (Feb 24, 2016)

partsguy said:


> I don't see a drop?




Looks like something was leaking to me


----------



## partsguy (Feb 25, 2016)

thatonejohn said:


> Looks like something was leaking to me
> 
> View attachment 289128
> 
> ...




Good catch! I did not see that. I'm not sure if that can be cleaned off or not. I'm shocked that battery acid didn't wreck the chrome on the headlight bezel. That is usually the first thing to go. Maybe it was re-chromed? The lens and headlight assembly are still very clear and shiny. hmm....

It also looks a little like bird poop, but I doubt that's the case.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 25, 2016)

vincev said:


> I think it will top out around $275





I agree. It's somewhat rare in this condition, based off sales of similar bikes, I'd guess between $250-$350.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2016)

so BUY IT and sell a lesser bike...?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 25, 2016)

bricycle said:


> so BUY IT and sell a lesser bike...?




I'll think about it. The kicker is that I can pick the sucker up and not risk it being destroyed in transit. I have to refund a customer of mine because the post office destroyed a car stereo....they'll wreck ANYTHING, I swear. I'm waiting on pictures to file a claim at this point.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2016)

partsguy said:


> I'll think about it. The kicker is that I can pick the sucker up and not risk it being destroyed in transit. I have to refund a customer of mine because the post office destroyed a car stereo....they'll wreck ANYTHING, I swear. I'm waiting on pictures to file a claim at this point.




too bad about the stereo.....


----------



## partsguy (Feb 25, 2016)

bricycle said:


> too bad about the stereo.....




You're telling me. It was a refurbished unit. I do good work, and take it seriously. The package was so mangled, the circuit board inside the CD changer was broken! Being a postal worker is the only job you can have where you're still employed after you manage to destroy or lose other people's stuff. A weather man is the only job you can have where you're wrong half the time and still be employed.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 25, 2016)

At least I have a vintage Chrysler Quartz Lock unit that is almost done. Lots of guys have been wanting me to find one. That one will be shipped in styrofoam, if possible.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2016)

partsguy said:


> You're telling me. It was a refurbished unit. I do good work, and take it seriously. The package was so mangled, the circuit board inside the CD changer was broken! Being a postal worker is the only job you can have where you're still employed after you manage to destroy or lose other people's stuff. A weather man is the only job you can have where you're wrong half the time and still be employed.




...man that's what I call ROUGH handling!!!


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2016)

Clean bike but nobody has asked seller if the horn and light still work.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 25, 2016)

^^I just asked him.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 26, 2016)

Steve, you don't want that, you want a girls Silver King....lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Feb 27, 2016)

The seller's response:

"Thanks for the interest, but I get my self in trouble when I guarantee anything, so I cannot guarantee that they work, they do have bulbs in them. JLW"

I take that to mean "no, they do not work and/or I have not tested them"


----------



## brassbusterpc (Feb 28, 2016)

Steve I think I'm gonna bid on this one seem's to be nice. I'm gonna stop at $225.00 as that is what I made on the Raycycle I just sold.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 1, 2016)

These bikes get a lot of looks. When I bring mine out, it usually draws a crowd around it. You'll be noticed. Buy a bike lock and don't leave it unattended.

As much as I dearly want this, what I have in my bank account, must last me until I graduate college in May and I land a job with my degree. I sure hope that seller knows how to pack a bike. I'd hate it if that perfect headlight and tail light were smashed in transit.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 1, 2016)

partsguy said:


> I agree. It's somewhat rare in this condition, based off sales of similar bikes, I'd guess between $250-$350.





vincev said:


> I think it will top out around $275





Hammer price was $318. *Who won it? *


----------

